# Lost Vape Orion Pod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

The walkie talkie has landed and we have to confirm that this is the best pod system to date.




Get yours here while stocks last:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/lost-vape-orion-dna-c-go-40w-bonus-pack-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/10/18)

tried to add to cart and keeps giving error. “cannot find variant” on silver / carbon


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> tried to add to cart and keeps giving error. “cannot find variant” on silver / carbon


 I see that. Looking into it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> tried to add to cart and keeps giving error. “cannot find variant” on silver / carbon



SORTED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/18)

This looks great @Sir Vape !
Definitely a walkie talkie vape!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (2/10/18)

reminds me of the innokin vtr i once had back in the day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/18)

shabbar said:


> reminds me of the innokin vtr i once had back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 146985



Those were the bomb back in the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

